# The Academy



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Here is every episode of the show. Enjoy.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/13147/the-academy-black-monday#x-0,vepisode,1


----------



## cecd1 (May 22, 2008)

Great show!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

The 2nd season just started on the Fox Reality Channel. I believe that they are into their 4th episopde or so........


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I LOVE this show....it brings back sooooo many memories!!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

very cool.. but what the hell is a "ramrod"????


----------



## richie28 (Apr 24, 2004)

Great show!!! I have been downloading it from i-tunes to my i-pod! What station is it on TV???


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> very cool.. but what the hell is a "ramrod"????


A disciplinarian...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> very cool.. but what the hell is a "ramrod"????


I thought it was that bar over next to Fenway park that Mozz hangs out at..........


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

richie28 said:


> What station is it on TV???


As soxrock said, it's on Fox Reality.

Good show. I'm disappointed that Officer Hart, the DI from Torrence PD in the first season, couldn't be back for this season.

I don't pay to download it off iTunes when I can set the DVR to record it and watch it on the plasma tv for free when I get around to it.


----------



## cecd1 (May 22, 2008)

I feel the same way about Officer Hart. I'm glad Deputy Sherrod is back tho, she does it for me!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> As soxrock said, it's on Fox Reality.
> 
> Good show. I'm disappointed that Officer Hart, the DI from Torrence PD in the first season, couldn't be back for this season.
> 
> I don't pay to download it off iTunes when I can set the DVR to record it and watch it on the plasma tv for free when I get around to it.


Agreed. Officer Hart was great. All of the LASD Instructors are squared away and solid as well............


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> As soxrock said, it's on Fox Reality.
> 
> Good show. I'm disappointed that Officer Hart, the DI from Torrence PD in the first season, couldn't be back for this season.
> 
> I don't pay to download it off iTunes when I can set the DVR to record it and watch it on the plasma tv for free when I get around to it.


Torrance PD officer Hart is now Sergeant Hart. That is why he could not return.

Here is the blog for the show:

http://www.foxreality.com/community/viewtopic.php?t=5470&sid=990d413077b64d2c3e70961affc151c7


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I liked the duck hunt with The Ramrod in AZ last night. I bet all the animal lovers cringed when they saw them level their shotguns and started blasting away.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

PapaBear,

Imagine if they did this show with the CHP!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

PapaBear said:


> Torrance PD officer Hart is now Sergeant Hart. That is why he could not return.
> 
> Here is the blog for the show:
> 
> http://www.foxreality.com/community/viewtopic.php?t=5470&sid=990d413077b64d2c3e70961affc151c7


(Officer) Sgt Hart reminds me of a few people that I know...and I consider that a good thing...


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

1234hey said:


> PapaBear,
> 
> Imagine if they did this show with the CHP!


Wouldn't that be an eye opener? Very few of the recruits on the current show would be around after the fifth week at the CHP academy. The CHP Academy is a 27 week, live-in academy. Here are the MINIMUM PT recommendations prior to attending:

_*Workout Schedule*_​
Listed is a general workout schedule that you may use to assist you in your preparation. These are only suggestions and it will be up to you to gauge your progress and push yourself daily. If you have not been physically active for some time, consult a physician before starting this or any physical training program.​
*Six Months Prior to *_*Arrival*_

Calisthenics: 20-25 minutes
3 times per week
1 set of 15-20 push-ups
1 set of 15-20 sit-ups
1 set of 15-20 crunches
1 set of 10 bends and thrusts
1-2 pull-ups​
Running/Walk-Jog:
1-2 miles, 3 times per week.
Walk-Jog 30-45 minutes or run at a 10-
minute-per-mile pace.​
_*Three Months Prior to Arrival*_​
Calisthenics: try to perform
20-25 minutes with no rest--constant ​
​
movement
(3 times per week)
1-2 sets of 20 push-ups
1-2 sets of 20 sit-ups
1-2 sets of 20 crunches
1 set of 10 bends and thrusts
2-3 pull-ups​
Running:
1-2 miles 3 times per week at a​9-minute-per-mile pace.

*One Month Prior to Arrival*​
Calisthenics: 20-25 minutes with no rest--constant movement
(3-4 times per week)
2-3 sets of 25 push-ups
2-3 sets of 25 sit-ups
2-3 sets of 25 crunches
2 sets of 15 bends and thrusts
2-3 pull-ups​
Running:
2-3 miles 3-4 times per week at an
8-minute-per-mile pace.​
_*Prior to Arrival*_​
You may incorporate some weight training into this program, but remember
the ultimate goal is to make you an overall fit individual and not to "bulkup." ​
Remember not to increase your weekly running miles by more than 10 percent per week. Increases above 10 percent may make you susceptible to injuries.​
Remember to properly warm up prio to each workout session and properly
cool down after each session. If you do experience pain and/or discomfort
attributed to your training, consult a physician immediately.​-----------------------------------------------------------------

Point of information: the "Academy" is an 18 week *basic* course and is attended by recruits from a number of agencies within Los Angeles County. Those who attend from the LASD are assigned to the jails after graduation. In order to go to patrol they must attend an additional 8 weeks course for patrol procedures and operations.​


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

If you think those PT recommendations are a joke, the word I hear is the LASD Academy blows LAPD out of the water when it comes to PT. I guess they're all about academics now and most of the graduating recruits are fat slobs.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> If you think those PT recommendations are a joke, the word I hear is the LASD Academy blows LAPD out of the water when it comes to PT. I guess they're all about academics now and most of the graduating recruits are fat slobs.


And where did you hear this, might I ask?

A buddy of mine (who is also a Massachusetts officer who is out here on vacation) happened to be at our academy a couple of days ago and there just happened to be a class out on the PT field. (By the way, we run an academy class EVERY month, unlike the sheriffs who run one every once in a while.) It looked to us like they were being PT'ed pretty good and it happened to be 104 degrees out.

While I would admit we do have a few more overweight folks in the academy now than we used to, it's certainly not "most" and they are certainly not "fat slobs" as you mentioned. I would also say that we may not be as into PT as the sheriffs, although I don't know that for sure, but we are BIG into tactics and shooting. We already have about 50 Officer Involved Shootings this year with about 3/4 of those suspects fatal.

Not taking anything away from the sheriffs, keep in mind that when these folks graduate, they go right into the county jail system or the court system, they won't see the streets for years. Our folks go right onto the streets, some of which go right to South Central Los Angeles and mix it up with the Bloods and Crips on their first nights out.

If you would like to come out here and give our academy a try, I would certainly be able to help faciliate that for you. I'm always willing to help out a fellow Bostonian!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> And where did you hear this, might I ask?


The site I referred you to before.



LA Copper said:


> (By the way, we run an academy class EVERY month, unlike the sheriffs who run one every once in a while.)


I don't doubt it. How else could the LAPD hire 1,000 officers before 2010? I believe LASD runs a new class every 6 months.



LA Copper said:


> While I would admit we do have a few more overweight folks in the academy now than we used to, it's certainly not "most" and they are certainly not "fat slobs" as you mentioned. I would also say that we may not be as into PT as the sheriffs, although I don't know that for sure, but we are BIG into tactics and shooting. We already have about 50 Officer Involved Shootings this year with about 3/4 of those suspects fatal.


Maybe what I read was exaggerated but that is somewhat proving the point.



LA Copper said:


> Not taking anything away from the sheriffs, keep in mind that when these folks graduate, they go right into the county jail system or the court system, they won't see the streets for years. Our folks go right onto the streets, some of which go right to South Central Los Angeles and mix it up with the Bloods and Crips on their first nights out.


I'm right there with you. I didn't want to believe that the LAPD isn't as into PT because of the nature of the job but a few people seemed to say the same thing. Maybe it's just a temporary thing until the LAPD is up to the staffing levels they've been trying to meet.

Now one thing I don't get is the LASD has their regular academy and then requires their Deputies to go through Patrol School before hitting the streets, so why do PD's send their recruits to the Sheriff's Academy if it doesn't fully prep them for the streets? Supposedly, Patrol School is more than a refresher. They do learn some new things not taught in the regular academy.


----------

